# What happened to Theo's script site/JB's script?



## pdzl (Oct 3, 2006)

I was trying to download JB's Ensemble maker script from his previous link and the link provided at Nils' site and both don't exist. It looks like JB deleted them since I am guessing his AOL site does not have much room. 

Nils' link to Theo's site that has the script doesn't load either as Theo's site is completely gone?

Can someone repost a working link for it?

Cheers,


----------



## JBacal (Oct 3, 2006)

I can send it to you in as an email attachment or if someone wants to host the file then I can send it to them and they can post a link.

Best,
Jay


----------



## IFM (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry for bringing up an old topic, but I too need this. I don't mind hosting either.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Jay - you're welcome to send me the file since I have room on another server. Let me know.


----------



## Tomdini (Feb 15, 2007)

Hot damn. I myself was about to make a post inquiring as to the present location of J's ensemble script.

Why'd you ever let it sink into oblivion, J? Before my reformat, I used it a bunch and to brilliant effect. It's a good script.

All you's who's involved - please do keep us informed as to the status and whereabouts of this script.

-Tom


----------



## JBacal (Feb 15, 2007)

I just emailed the Ensemble Maker to Frederick. Thanks for offering to host it. :D 

I'm toying with the idea of adding a divisi feature to the script. Any interest?

Best,
Jay


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks Jay! Here is the script url - use as needed:

http://www.vi-control.com/K2-Scripts/Jays_Ensemble_Maker_v.05_no_PW.zip (http://www.vi-control.com/K2-Scripts/Ja ... _no_PW.zip)

Now its a matter of getting the link on Nil's page - could you contact him?


----------



## gmet (Feb 15, 2007)

JBacal @ 15th February 2007 said:


> I just emailed the Ensemble Maker to Frederick. Thanks for offering to host it. :D
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of adding a divisi feature to the script. Any interest?
> 
> ...



Hi Jay,

What do you mean by divisi feature - sounds interesting

Justin


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jul 17, 2007)

What´s happening with the release triggòÝy   \ä¼Ýy   \ä½Ýy   \ä¾Ýz   \ä¿Ýz   \äÀÝ{   \äÁÝ{   \äÂÝ{   \äÃÝ{   \äÄÝ{   \äÅÝ{   \äÆ


----------



## kotori (Jul 17, 2007)

leogardini @ Wed Jul 18 said:


> What´s happening with the release trigger???It´s playing the release samples from the original samples...is it happening with someone else???



Did you select the right release group in the script UI (the "Pick Release Grp" setting)?
Btw. I don't think the Ensemble Maker script handles release samples properly if you play polyphonically (I haven't tested, but it seems so judging by the code).


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jul 18, 2007)

what I have is No Release Grp, f sfh sus rel, f sfh sus on, f sfh on f...and none of them solve this problem...any idea???


----------



## JBacal (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, release samples do NOT work polyphonically. You can turn off releases or play monphonically. Sorry.

Nils-- are you saying there is a way to make this work properly? If it's easy, could you make the fix for me?? That would be great! It's been so long since I did this script that I can't remember a thing about it. :oops: 

Best,
Jay


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jul 18, 2007)

I see...but sorry for the stupid question...how can I turn off the release or play monophonically???


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 18, 2007)

Theo also did a very nice little VSTi of a female opera singer, anyone know where it is? I lost it when i accidentally formated this drive.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, I think I´l stay in the dark because this problem is happening even when I play monophonically :? !!!


----------

